

J.P. Morgan CEO Answers a Girl Who Wants To Marry a Rich Guy - tarekayna
http://inspirationalstories.quora.com/A-reply-from-CEO-of-J-P-Morgan-to-a-pretty-girl-seeking-a-rich-husband?srid=XV8W&share=1

======
billybob255
This isn't from Dimon, it's copied from a Craigslist best-of(with the JP
Morgan parts added in). It even has a Snopes entry.

<http://www.snopes.com/love/dating/golddigger.asp>

